

Show HN: GRADQUEST, a 16-bit graduate school simulation - bendmorris
http://www.kongregate.com/games/bendmorris/gradquest

======
gee_totes
This is awesome!

[Edit: How do I get more dice? I've 9 Semesters in and over 100K in debt and
am only 40% with my dissertation]

~~~
bendmorris
Thanks! If you don't have enough dice, try resting and allocating more dice to
other things.

